# How do you shrink wrap M&P soap without it melting?



## candice19 (May 29, 2009)

I just attempted a shrink wrap, with this particular bag:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... s+-++4+x+6

But I have to set my hairdryer on high in order for the plastic to melt.  And I have to hold it about 2 inches from the soap.  This makes my soap melt at the edges.

Anyone have any recommendations/inexpensive fixes?  Thanks!


----------



## cindymeredith (May 29, 2009)

I use a heat gun instead of a blow dryer. I found that it works much better and you can get them fairly cheap.  Then, you just use quick sweeping motions to shrink wrap and as you do, press the edges down so that they aren't sticking out.  I also found that with the blow dryer, it takes too long and the soap can melt. So, my suggestion would be a cheap heat gun!


----------



## candice19 (May 29, 2009)

Do you have any recommendations on models or specific heat settings?  I'm not sure what temperature is required to shrink wrap :-/


----------



## cindymeredith (May 29, 2009)

I got mine from Northern Industrial off of ebay for about $17 and use it on the low setting.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, heat gun all the way.  I got mine from Hobby Lobby years ago...


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

heat gun all the way.
I just blew mine last night.  I did about 10 bars in a row and the stupid thing wouldn't turn on again.  I thought maybe it overheated & let it cool down.  Didn't work.  Tried it again this morning.. nada.

I got it from michael's ith coupon for $20.

I am going to return it & get another one.  Maybe I got a dud.
Now i'll make sure I don't do too many bars in a row - of course it will take me forever to shrink them all, but ah well.. well see how the new one works out.

I find my shrink wrap splits.  Every 3 out of 10 or so.. and I'm not putting the heat gun close to it.  I wonder if its the quality of the shrink wrap?  I have two different kinds from two different places and they both do it.  

Is that just the nature of the shrink wrap?


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^I find if there is pressure when I use the impulse sealer, they are more likely to split.  Like, if the wrap is pulled too tight while you're cutting, kwim?  Also, it seems like if you hit the seams first with the heat sealer, then the back/face of the soap it works out better...


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes I do.
i don't have a cutter on my sealer.  I just snip with scissors afterward and don't cut right up to the seal.

I even find I get splits where there is no seal though!
Like on the face of the soap, or the one side where the fold is (I bought the bag kind)


----------



## candice19 (Jun 1, 2009)

So I actually went out to Home Depot and got a $70 heat gun. It was the only one my store had.  (This one can handle way more than a craft one, like removing wallpaper, etc HAHA)

BUT, I use it when the WSP shrink wrap bags listed above, I have to hold it about 3 inches away, but each surface only requires 3 swipes and it's beautifully wrapped!  Took a few tries to get used to it, because at first it was melting the edges of my soaps, but now it's fine!


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm.. maybe I have to get an industrial sized one like yours.

Do you get any splits?


----------



## candice19 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the splits happen only when the plastic itself is thinner?  The tension from heating and shrinking the plastic is higher than when it's not shrunken so you can't really see it.

But, out of the 40 or so that I've shrunken, I've only had 2 slightly split, and I repaired it with crystal clear tape lol


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

makes sense.
I rip mine apart and do-over.

If its a hole on the face of the soap, I put my label over top.  But its a pain when its on the sides or on an edge!!


----------



## candice19 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, I have a second spin off question....

With shrink wrap bags, there are these 2 little holes that let air out as you shrink.  With M&P, it it NECESSARY to cover up the holes after you've done your shrink wrapping?  Or can I leave them be and let the scent come out?

Thanks!


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 13, 2009)

I used an older conair blowdryer, and it does not melt.


----------

